# Latin or Greek Language Track for Classical Languages Major?



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

To clarify the title, I actually am in the Latin and Greek track for my Classical Languages major at University of Iowa. I will do two years study of one and four of the other, so I have to decide which one to do four years of. I am currently leaning toward Latin, as I will further study Greek in seminary, Lord willing. I do recognize that that doesn't mean I'll by any means have mastery of Greek by then; however, I won't probably have any more formal education for Latin, which is why I think that I should take the Latin focus. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 29, 2014)

Definitely do the Latin. I always regret that I didn't study more Latin in university and seminary (only two years). Latin opens a lot of extra doors in terms of theological study in the Reformation and post-Reformation.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Know that you cannot choose wrongly. The Greek you get in college will be superior to the Greek training you can receive in seminary. The New Testament is cake compared to Plato and Thucydides.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd lean towards Latin, but as Charlie points out you really can't go wrong here!


----------



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm still leaning toward latin, as I think that, as a pastor, I'd be studying greek my whole life. Additionally, I think PhD work is something I might pursue one day, Lord willing. Obviously, that's a long way away. 

Additional question: Yay or nay to church history courses at Universities? I know that obviously religion classes are a no.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 29, 2014)

I guess I don't understand why you would do two years of one and four of the other. My classics degree undergraduate was four of each.


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2014)

I would agree that both are great. It really depends on whatever you wanted to do. It will be Ancient Greek, so there will be some slight difference in the endings than Koine. Also, knowing Latin first will help in learning Greek, but it honestly doesn't matter. I'm not sure what reading level seminary Greek is (others might know), but I'm currently in my second semester of Greek at Miss. State University, and we translate some NT passages for assignments on the side of our regular readings. The most important thing will be repetitively doing everything after you are out of classes so that you don't forget it.


----------



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

fredtgreco said:


> I guess I don't understand why you would do two years of one and four of the other. My classics degree undergraduate was four of each.


I think I can actually do that if I want. I think I might reconsider doing that.


----------



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

Only thing that might be tough is that I plan on also taking two semesters (one year) of biblical hebrew that they offer, so I'd be taking three language classes year round for one year! That's a lot of language.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 29, 2014)

Justified said:


> Additional question: Yay or nay to church history courses at Universities? I know that obviously religion classes are a no.



I didn't take any "church history" per se, but I did study Reformation history at length (4 or 5 courses, if I remember correctly). It was the only way that I could study any Reformed theology at a secular institution. I had a couple of great professors who knew my interests and were willing to help me focus on this area. If you've got good professors at your institution, go for it!


----------



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

Guido's Brother said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > Additional question: Yay or nay to church history courses at Universities? I know that obviously religion classes are a no.
> ...


 Thanks! I'll definitely look into it. I don't know how history could really be taught wrong.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 29, 2014)

Justified said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Justified said:
> ...



Believe me it can. Be sure to carefully vet your professors. If they are trustworthy go for it, but there are plenty of ways to twist the "facts" in ways that skew your understanding of the truth.


----------



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > Guido's Brother said:
> ...


I'll be discerning.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Evan, perhaps you can simply revisit your situation after your first year. Focus on whichever language you are more passionate about. Certainly there is some consideration of what you _should_ do, but if neither choice is clearly more expedient than the other, choose what you _like_ doing. I've been in graduate school for close to a decade, and all the people I know who have succeeded have done so by matching their deepest interests to their obligations. Explore first, commit when you have some clarity about yourself.


----------



## Justified (Apr 29, 2014)

CharlieJ said:


> Evan, perhaps you can simply revisit your situation after your first year. Focus on whichever language you are more passionate about. Certainly there is some consideration of what you _should_ do, but if neither choice is clearly more expedient than the other, choose what you _like_ doing. I've been in graduate school for close to a decade, and all the people I know who have succeeded have done so by matching their deepest interests to their obligations. Explore first, commit when you have some clarity about yourself.


I do like language, and it comes rather easily. I also am sure I'll enjoy my other major-- philosophy. I guess I'll determine how much is too much after my first year. Just trying to make sure I have the best seminary preparation as possible. Thanks for all your help. Please pray for me as I have multiple decisions and concerns that prayer is needed.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 30, 2014)

Justified said:


> Only thing that might be tough is that I plan on also taking two semesters (one year) of biblical hebrew that they offer, so I'd be taking three language classes year round for one year! That's a lot of language


As a Classics major, I took Greek and Latin every year, plus two years of French, one of Hebrew, and one of German (and the German overlapped with the 2nd year of French). It can be a challenge to study multiple languages at once, of course, but isn't that why we chose Classics?


----------



## Justified (Apr 30, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing that might be tough is that I plan on also taking two semesters (one year) of biblical hebrew that they offer, so I'd be taking three language classes year round for one year! That's a lot of language
> ...


Wow. Looks like it can be done! It gives me a little more confidence. I think I'm going to take both for four years.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 30, 2014)

That was my point earlier. Every Classics major I knew took both Latin and Greek each year of college. I also double majored in History.


----------



## Justified (May 1, 2014)

One last question for those who majored in Classics: Is one semester of language considered a "year"?


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 1, 2014)

Justified said:


> Is one semester of language considered a "year"


Not usually. A year is typically defined as 6 semester hours. Some schools offer intensive semesters where, for example, you attend the language course five days a week (instead of only M-W-F or T-R). In such cases, this earns 6 semester hours and thus 1 "year." These will still be identified as two courses in the catalog (e.g., GRK 101-102).


----------



## Justified (May 1, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > Is one semester of language considered a "year"
> ...


 That's what I thought. Also, I have a question that is slightly off topic from my OP. I am looking at the philosophy courses available and one of them is Introduction to Ethics. My initial feeling is that would not be a wise choice? What would be your thoughts. Obviously, I'm not going to conform to their views, but I don't want to take a class that will require me to answer contrary to my conscience.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 1, 2014)

Evan,

I understand your desire to be careful, but I don't think you need to be defensive about course choices. Philosophy professors, especially in intro courses, are not out to do you spiritual harm. They're mostly just going to give you some classical dilemmas and make sure you're aware of the major streams of thought. The less us vs. them attitude you carry into your education, the better it will go for you. Just take whatever courses are interesting to you.


----------



## Justified (May 1, 2014)

CharlieJ said:


> Evan,
> 
> I understand your desire to be careful, but I don't think you need to be defensive about course choices. Philosophy professors, especially in intro courses, are not out to do you spiritual harm. They're mostly just going to give you some classical dilemmas and make sure you're aware of the major streams of thought. The less us vs. them attitude you carry into your education, the better it will go for you. Just take whatever courses are interesting to you.


 I thank you again for your help. I just didn't know what to expect, but all you guys have given me a more proper frame of mind in regards to college.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 2, 2014)

Justified said:


> One last question for those who majored in Classics: Is one semester of language considered a "year"?


No. Typically a "year" of studies would be at least two classes. When I was in college, I typically took one Greek language (e.g. Homer, Plato) and one Latin language (e.g. Virgil) class per term. Sometimes I took two of one language and one of another.


----------



## ZackF (May 2, 2014)

I would never hold my advice over men such as Charlie and others here but if I say anything it is you will need both languages to be competitive. The old-timer ancient historians and classicists that I had as an undergrad only had solid reading knowledge in one of them but could only fumble around in the other. We had an intern professor my senior year who very young and more thoroughly trained in both Greek and Latin cultures and languages. I never went on in my historical studies but in the 1990s but all three advised me to become extremely competent in Greek and Latin with sound reading knowledge of modern French and German. Times have changed and academia is even more saturated than it was then.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 2, 2014)

fredtgreco said:


> Typically a "year" of studies would be at least two classes


To clarify my post, the intensive courses (at least at the UNC campus I attended) did count as 2 courses (and thus, a "year"), but these were only offered for the elementary and intermediate series in each language (i.e., 101-102; 201-202). After that, like you, I would usually take 3-4 courses per semester (including summer), divided fairly equally between Greek and Latin.
Also, Evan, we were encouraged not to seek a double major, but to fill every non-required course slot with a Classics course (or other language course) to facilitate mastery of both. In other words, while the Classics major only required 36 hours, most of us would do a "double major" in Greek and in Latin. Of course, we also tried to find room for other languages, some philosophy, etc. as we were able. I would agree with Charlie that you should take the courses that interest you, but I would stress the importance of taking LOTS of Classics courses!


----------



## Justified (May 2, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Typically a "year" of studies would be at least two classes
> ...


Yeah, I am taking your advice. The major does only require 36 credits, but I will most likely be taking like 50 some classics credits. Classics definitely is an interest to me. The rest of my credit load is mainly focused on philosophy. I appreciate all of your help, as well as pastor Greco's and Charlie's.


----------

